# برنامج Mach3 كامل -اصدار حديث



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا للأعضاء بهاذا المنتدى الرائع على وضعهم للبرنامج انا فقط اعدت رفعه على موقع سهل ليصل للجميع وهذا الأصدار جيد ويعمل بدون مشاكل والبرنامج كامل حمله من هذا الرابط Mach3 by wMw.rar البرنامج كامل لغرض الدراسة والتجربة اما لغرض التربح والعمل به فيجب عليك شراء نسخة كامله بـ 175 دولار من هنا http://www.machsupport.com/purchase.phpحتى يكون مالك حلال ان شاء الله


----------

